# looking for new appliances



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

I thought I remembered seeing on here (maybe last summer?) a thread about someone shopping for a new refrigerator. I am looking for new refrigerator, washer/dryer, and stove. Any suggestions or recommendations?? 

Right now my refrigerator is 26 years old. Haven't had a service call on it in the 15 years that I have owned it. (It was my grandma's before that) It's a Montgomery Ward brand, but possibly manufactured by some other company. It still works fine but it is getting loud, is rather outdated and I'm sure not very energy efficient. I really like the look of the french door/bottom freezer but we have space limitations with the way our cupboards are positioned. About a 23cu. ft. is going to be the largest size I can fit in the space. I am leaning towards the stainless steel but keep hearing complaints about finger prints/ hard to keep clean. Does anyone have the satin finish? Is the satin finish still magnetic? I don't need all the fancy bells & whistles just something reliable.

The washer/dryer (whirlpool) we pruchased new in 1991 and even though both of them are running at the moment the last time I had a serivce call on the washer the repair guy told me that I should think about letting them "die with dignity". Again, not the most energy efficient and probably alot larger than what we need now that the kids are grown. 

The stove came with this house 12 years ago and was relatively new at the time. It is a kenmore but we have had to replace the heating element in the oven twice and the clock/timer gave out about a year after we got it and was going to be $300 to fix. (I use the clock/timer on the microwave instead)

I would appreciate any recommendations. I know they don't make them to last like they use to but appliances are a big investment of funds and I want to get my money's worth. Thanks!!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Five year ago we purchased new appliances for the house we bought. Like you I wanted a three door model refrigerator, but did not have the necessary space for one. We got a Kitchen Aid refrigerator on top, stainless steel satin finish. I love it! Finger marks are not an issue for us even when the grandkids are over. I particularly love the refrigerator on top. The purchased the GE Profile glass top, stainless steel slide in stove. I like it also. Haven't bought a washer and dryer since 1992. Both are Maytag and still going strong. I got the simplest models available. I don't use the "bells and whistles" either and it's more to go wrong IMHO.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

we remodeled our kitchen 3-4 years ago. we got the GE profile stainless steel line. I hate them. they always look dirty and streaky. never again. the next year they came out with 'better' fingerprint resistability. As for the reliability... meh. We have had the ice maker repaired twice. The microwave once. The stove is great.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I got Bosch for a washing machine. I almost went out and bought another one to replace it. It's all by computer and I can't even run just a spin cycle.
I had a Sears Kenmore fridge that lasted 20 years and when it went out we went to Best Buy and got another. It lasted a whopping 2 years and back to Sears I went. You didn't mention dishwashers but we bought a KitchenAid (don't know if that's spelled right) and loooooove it. It's massive inside and holds really tall things. It even cleans the dishes :biggrin1: and gets hot, hot, hot. So far I think we like the stove we bought from Sears. Steve does most of the cooking and he seems happy with it even going from a gas to an electric. The couple times I used it I like it. We did the stainless thing 20 years ago and the fingerprints about drove me nuts so this time we went with white


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a LG french door it has the satin finish. I wanted this finish because my Bosch dishwasher has a satin type finish and it is so much easier to keep clean, the Kitchenaid dishwasher I had before was too hard to keep clean. The finger prints on the ss models are not the only problem water spots are hard to get off. I love the three door model if I have big trays I can fit them across. The only thing I do not like is the door handles the shape I have gets stickey.


----------

